# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  meta-department

## marcc

I feel like we need to also concentrate on the _book_ part of the book, i.e. not the content.

This is the place to decide, for example, the title. Maybe you want to start a heated debate on how physically large the book will be.

And to be honest, I think we should make the title something like "Your Handbook to Dreams" or anything else that contains handbook_ ._


so, yeah. discuss meta-book

----------


## adrift

_The Dream Handbook_ sounds like a pretty good title to me : )

----------


## Kromoh

Maybe we should all suggest many ideas for the title and then vote? It's a possibility.

I think that "The Dream Handbook" is too general. Maybe "The Lucid Dream Handbook" would be better.

I can think of nothing else right now.

----------


## mrdeano

Dreamviews Handbook 

Dreamviews guide to lucidity 

Lucid dreams for idiots  ::D:

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> Dreamviews Handbook 
> 
> Dreamviews guide to lucidity 
> 
> Lucid dreams for idiots



If I had Veto, I'd veto everything with 'DreamViews' in the title. The book isn't supposed to be that related to DreamViews, it's just hosted here.

----------


## mrdeano

> If I had Veto, I'd veto everything with 'DreamViews' in the title. The book isn't supposed to be that related to DreamViews, it's just hosted here.



aha I keep forgetting that.  :Sad:

----------


## marcc

heh, i agree: no _DreamViews_ in the title

----------


## Jeff777

It would be fantastically hard as hell but...

Currently, there's not a "for dummies" book on lucid dreaming.  Creating one would be a lengthy process...to say the least.

----------

